#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Switchs Intelbrás gerenciavel e vlan.

## RCINFONET

Alguém esta usando algum desses equipamentos;;


- Grenciavel:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...om-2-Mini-GBIC

Vlan:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/Produtos...ernet-VLAN-PoE

Preciso substituir o swtch do meu cpd e também fazer vlan em toda minha rede, gostaria da opinião de que usa o equipamento.

Grato!.

----------


## andrelch

O com vlan utilizo e recomendo. só cuidado, pois por causa da vlan, ele só vai até 60mbps.

----------


## rosinei

Bom dia Andrelch

Esse switch não tem limite de banda independente se suporte Vlan, ambos são 100Mbps Full Duplex e não são limitados em 60Mbps.

Att,
Rosinei

----------


## paullsoftware

Esse VLAN eu uso aqui na minha rede e recomendo, porém ele apenas isola os clientes de se enxergarem... agora esse gerenciavel talvez evite looping na rede, mas não o conheço

----------


## andrelch

O com vlan evita looping também, desde que só use eles,

Quanto a banda, até mesmo em bancada, com mais de 3 portas em uso, toda vez que passava de 60mb começava a perder pacotes.

----------


## paullsoftware

> O com vlan evita looping também, desde que só use eles,
> 
> Quanto a banda, até mesmo em bancada, com mais de 3 portas em uso, toda vez que passava de 60mb começava a perder pacotes.


Fiz testes aqui e tanto retorno de dhcp quanto looping ele não protege...

minha rede tem 70% desses switchs e rbs em pontos estratégicos já par evitar transtornos em massa...

----------


## michaelbr

> Fiz testes aqui e tanto retorno de dhcp quanto looping ele não protege...
> 
> minha rede tem 70% desses switchs e rbs em pontos estratégicos já par evitar transtornos em massa...


Caro colega paullsoftware,

Não entendi a sua colocação, primeiramente você disse que ele não evita o dhcp e looping, e depois colocou que você utiliza em 70% da rede em pontos estratégicos para evitar transtornos em massa.
Desculpe, não estou querendo te contradizer, não leve a mal, só estou querendo esclarecer a dúvida que ficou quanto a sua colocação.

A respeito do assunto do tópico:

O switch não-gerenciável da Intelbras SF800V, evita sim o looping de rede e consequentemente não propaga o anúncio e distribuição de servidores DHCP, através da função de vlan fixa. O que muita gente confunde, é que ele evita essa propagação entre as sua portas, ou seja, se você tem uma rede na porta 1 desse switch com looping de rede, esse looping fica isolado aos computadores que estão conectados nessa portas para frente, e esse looping não irá ser propagado para as portas de 2 a 8.
Outro detalhe é que sempre a saída da rede, ou para quem prefira chamar assim, o uplink é sempre feito pela porta 8, sendo que nessa porta ele também aceita ser alimentado por POE passivo em 12v.

Quanto a necessidade do colega RCINFONET, lhe oriento a utilizar o switch Intelbras SF2842MR, pois como vai utilizar no seu backbone (CPD, como você diz), além de ele ser gerenciável, possuir 24 portas, 2 portas giga e mais 2 mini gbic, você ainda vai poder criar e gerenciar as suas vlan´s, da maneira que quiser, coisa que não conseguiria fazer com o outro modelo, que possui vlan´s fixas, ou seja, você não pode alterá-las.

Um grande abraço a todos os colegas.

----------


## paullsoftware

> Caro colega paullsoftware,
> 
> Não entendi a sua colocação, primeiramente você disse que ele não evita o dhcp e looping, e depois colocou que você utiliza em 70% da rede em pontos estratégicos para evitar transtornos em massa.
> Desculpe, não estou querendo te contradizer, não leve a mal, só estou querendo esclarecer a dúvida que ficou quanto a sua colocação.
> 
> A respeito do assunto do tópico:
> 
> O switch não-gerenciável da Intelbras SF800V, evita sim o looping de rede e consequentemente não propaga o anúncio e distribuição de servidores DHCP, através da função de vlan fixa. O que muita gente confunde, é que ele evita essa propagação entre as sua portas, ou seja, se você tem uma rede na porta 1 desse switch com looping de rede, esse looping fica isolado aos computadores que estão conectados nessa portas para frente, e esse looping não irá ser propagado para as portas de 2 a 8.
> Outro detalhe é que sempre a saída da rede, ou para quem prefira chamar assim, o uplink é sempre feito pela porta 8, sendo que nessa porta ele também aceita ser alimentado por POE passivo em 12v.
> ...


Não vamos discutir por experiências já vividas usando a ferramenta. (já tive essa experiência usando esse switch e não se propagou devido as *RBs*​)

Só um detalhe, leia novamente veja que uso eles para evitar que os usuários se enxerguem mais uso *RBS* para barras possíveis retornos dhcps.

----------


## RCINFONET

> Caro colega paullsoftware,
> 
> Não entendi a sua colocação, primeiramente você disse que ele não evita o dhcp e looping, e depois colocou que você utiliza em 70% da rede em pontos estratégicos para evitar transtornos em massa.
> Desculpe, não estou querendo te contradizer, não leve a mal, só estou querendo esclarecer a dúvida que ficou quanto a sua colocação.
> 
> A respeito do assunto do tópico:
> 
> O switch não-gerenciável da Intelbras SF800V, evita sim o looping de rede e consequentemente não propaga o anúncio e distribuição de servidores DHCP, através da função de vlan fixa. O que muita gente confunde, é que ele evita essa propagação entre as sua portas, ou seja, se você tem uma rede na porta 1 desse switch com looping de rede, esse looping fica isolado aos computadores que estão conectados nessa portas para frente, e esse looping não irá ser propagado para as portas de 2 a 8.
> Outro detalhe é que sempre a saída da rede, ou para quem prefira chamar assim, o uplink é sempre feito pela porta 8, sendo que nessa porta ele também aceita ser alimentado por POE passivo em 12v.
> ...


Atualmente uso um tp link / 1000 gerenciável, mas gosto muito do produtos intelbrás e estava pensando em subistituir, ja que minha sw atual recebeu uma descarga elétrica e precisa ser substituida.

----------


## p4ulo182

> Atualmente uso um tp link / 1000 gerenciável, mas gosto muito do produtos intelbrás e estava pensando em subistituir, ja que minha sw atual recebeu uma descarga elétrica e precisa ser substituida.



Guri, a primeira já usei muito boa mesmo! A segunda não!

Pro CPD ai vai na primeira!

----------


## Gosulator

Alguém sabe me dizer se o equipamento A e B vão se enxergar na rede com essa topologia, usando o SF 800 V no local do Switch Vlan? Quero colocar um Switch entre o Vlan com APs e o meu servidor para poder conectar diretamente neles pelo meu desktop quando necessário, mas não sei se o Switch normal vai gravar os MACS de A e B na sua tabela e vai encaminhar os pacotes, se isso acontecer, não vai me servir de nada o Switch Vlan.

----------


## Gosulator

> O com vlan evita looping também, desde que só use eles,
> 
> Quanto a banda, até mesmo em bancada, com mais de 3 portas em uso, toda vez que passava de 60mb começava a perder pacotes.


como fizeste esse teste?

----------


## bjaraujo

> Alguém sabe me dizer se o equipamento A e B vão se enxergar na rede com essa topologia, usando o SF 800 V no local do Switch Vlan? Quero colocar um Switch entre o Vlan com APs e o meu servidor para poder conectar diretamente neles pelo meu desktop quando necessário, mas não sei se o Switch normal vai gravar os MACS de A e B na sua tabela e vai encaminhar os pacotes, se isso acontecer, não vai me servir de nada o Switch Vlan.


Quaisquer dispositivos que estiverem conectados às portas 1 a 7 estarão isolados entre si, cada um destes dispositivos só se comunicarão com o dispositivo conectado à porta 8 (uplink). Para que haja comunicação entre os hosts conectados às portas 1 a 7 a informação terá que dar um passeio pelo roteador conectado à porta 8, que poderá permitir ou não tal comunicação.
Estou falando do SF800V.

----------


## Gosulator

Eu tava em dúvida se podia acontecer de um switch normal layer 2 conectado na porta 8 do intelbras podia registrar o mac e ip do dispositivo na porta 1 do intelbrase o mac e ip do dispositivo na porta 2 do intelbras, e quando um pacote do dispositivo 1 direcionado pro dispositivo 2 chegasse nesse switch layer 2 ele simplesmente iria redirecionar ele pro local correto, que seria a mesma porta pela qual ele acabou de chegar.

Testei hoje isso e não acontece, ele não encaminha nada nessas condições.

Mas ainda estou em dúvida em relação ao que o outro amigo falou, sobre o troughput de 60mb. Aqui o limitador está sendo as placas de rede dos dispositivos que estou testando, o tráfego tá cravado em 100mb (half), a única coisa que vejo acontecer é o tempo de resposta começar a subir quando eu começo a aumentar o número de conexões, mas o tráfego total continua o mesmo. Queria saber o tipo de teste que o outro amigo fez pra ver se eu consigo reproduzir.

Mais uma dúvida, eu poderia usar vários switchs desses da intelbras em cascata, por motivos de topologia e número de portas necessárias???? Tem alguma coisa que pode acontecer, eu não tem a comunidação com algum dispositivo, ou o troughput baixar muito só por causa desses switchs em cascata.

Outra coisa, se eu botar 2 dispositivos com o mesmo ip na porta 1 e 2 do switch, e tentar pingar esse ip a partir de um dispositivo na porta 8, o que acontece?

- - - Atualizado - - -

aliás, achei que foi um vacilasso da Intelbras não botar uma porta gigabit nessa porta 8... Seria perfeito pra usar ele em cabeamento estruturado, pra edifícios ou pra trabalhar em postes.

----------


## Gosulator

testando em full duplex, 95/90mb, pings na casa dos 10ms

----------


## agatangelos

Pessoal quais os benefícios de se usar um switch gerenciável intelbras, cisco, 3com etc..., em que a rede melhora ? quero melhorar a minha rede e investir em qualidade, mas estou sem saber o que fazer, os clientes estão aumentando e logo vou precisar melhorar isso antes que comecem as reclamações, eu uso um PC com mikrotik e mk-auth, na saída estou com um switch simples intelbras e quero melhorar isso, pois já estão saindo 25MB no horário de pico e estou querendo em 3 meses lancar uma fibra para os bairros de maior quantidade de clientes e com um switch comum não tem como, hoje autentico os clientes via radius com pppoe ... Um abraço a todos ... Rodrigo

----------


## Poemander

Então, para fazer uma rede cabeada em postes, a melhor forma é conectar um cabo das portas de 1 a 7 de um SF800 V com a porta 8 do switch seguinte e fazendo a ligação para os clientes nas portas de 1 a 7 e assim por diante?

Abraço.

----------


## andrelch

> Então, para fazer uma rede cabeada em postes, a melhor forma é conectar um cabo das portas de 1 a 7 de um SF800 V com a porta 8 do switch seguinte e fazendo a ligação para os clientes nas portas de 1 a 7 e assim por diante?
> 
> Abraço.


Não. 
A porta oito é para a entrada do sinal e não saída.
Fica assim:

Servidor para a porta 8 do switch. Portas 1 a 7 para clientes ou para a porta 8 do próximo switch vlan e assim por diante.

Funciona como um funil. Tudo que vem da porta 1 a 7 só vai para a 8. Ou seja, diminui, em muito, a transmissão de pacotes dentro da rede e evita jogos como counter strike, e outros de rede, que só entopem o cabo.
Além disso, se um cliente ligar um roteador na porta errada, não propaga dhcp na rede.

Abraços.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos do fórum, uso um switch SF 800 VLAN da Intelbras, onde o cabo do Mikrotik é ligado nele e as outras portas distribuem o sinal para os rádios na torre.


Entretando, tive a chance de adquirir em troca de um serviço, um switch da TP-Link TL-SF1024. Penso em colocá-lo em um rack de piso que fica em minha base. Quero trocar o SF 800 VLAN da Intelbras, por esse da TP-Link, que pode ser fixado em rack e tem mais portas (24 ao todo).

Minha dúvida é se vou fazer um bom negócio, pois apesar desse switch da TP-Link ser mais robusto, ele não possui VLAN, não é gerenciável.

Abraço.

----------


## patrickdias

Tem um switch da Multilaser 8 portas, que tem vlan fixa e é gigabit, modelo re128, homologado na anatel.

Comprei 1 para testes.. não usei ainda, se tudo ok, vou substituir todos meus sf800 vlan.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo... mas será que vale a pena atualmente usar um switch da TP-Link TL-SF1024 na base só pra distribuir o sinal do MK para os rádios na torre?

Abraço.

----------


## pazini

Gostaria de saber também, atualmente aumentei meu link para 150mbps, o pessoal de provedor usam switch normal ou gigalan ou usam switch vlan. Qual seria melhor switch custo beneficio para 150mbps?

----------


## patrickdias

> Olá, amigo... mas será que vale a pena atualmente usar um switch da TP-Link TL-SF1024 na base só pra distribuir o sinal do MK para os rádios na torre?
> 
> Abraço.


Sim vale a pena.. ele é L2, podes fazer segmentação por vlans.. ou simplesmente isolar umas porta das outras e criar uma de Uplink.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo, Patrick... esse modelo de switch da TP-Link TL-SF1024, é do tipo comum, não gerenciável. Essa é minha dúvida... se ele pode ser usado só pra levar o sinal do mk e dividir entre os rádios na torre apenas.

Abraço.

----------


## patrickdias

> Amigo, Patrick... esse modelo de switch da TP-Link TL-SF1024, é do tipo comum, não gerenciável. Essa é minha dúvida... se ele pode ser usado só pra levar o sinal do mk e dividir entre os rádios na torre apenas.
> 
> Abraço.


Me desculpa, esqueci desse detalhe.. bom nesse caso seria interessante criar vlans no mk e nos rádios, para isolar cada segmento da sua rede.

----------

